# Musik-Editor



## Newcomer2 (8. Jul 2014)

Hallo Java-Freunde,

ich möchte euch hier gern mal mein aktuelles Projekt zeigen.
Es ist, wie der Titel schon sagt, ein Musik-Editor, bei dem in der finalen Version irgendwann die Anzahl und Art der Instrumente eingestellt werden können und dann entpsrechend der Noten Musik erzeugt werden kann.
Über das Menü 
	
	
	
	





```
Datei
```
 --> 
	
	
	
	





```
Neu
```
 wird ein neues "Stück" erstellt. Derzeit mit 4 Instrumenten, wobei das erste ne Gitarre darstellen soll (Graphisch und musiklaisch noch nicht korrekt), die andren haben noch keine Einordnung. Mit *Linksklick* kann die Art der Note bestimmt werden, ob normal, erhöht oder erniedrigt. Anschließend kann mit weiteren klicks auf eine bestehende Note die Spielgeschw. eingestellt werden. Mit *Rechtsklick* wird die Note gelöscht.
Es können bis zu 4 verschiedene Noten pro Instrument übereinander platziert werden! 
Durch die grünen, roten und blauen Kästchen wird die genaue Position des Klicks gezeigt, und es wirkt als Raster.
Über das Menü 
	
	
	
	





```
Bearbeiten
```
 --> 
	
	
	
	





```
Play
```
 werden die Noten eingelesen und es wird das so erstellte Musikstück abgespielt. 

Es hat natürlich noch nicht alle Feinheiten. So fehlen noch Möglichkeiten Pausen zu setzen oder zwei aufeinanderfolgende Noten ohne zwischenliegende Pause zu spielen. Weiterhin ist ein automatischer Zeilenwechsel noch nicht möglich. Dies soll aber alles noch kommen, genau so wie eine manuelle Einstellung der Anzahl und Art der Instrumente.
Ich wünsche euch schonmal für den jetzigen Stand viel Spaß beim probieren


----------



## HarleyDavidson (8. Jul 2014)

Sehr schön.
Das Teil hat auf jeden Fall Potenzial.

Willst du den Schwerpunkt auf Abspielen oder schreiben und ausdrucken setzen? 
Ich selbst muss hin und wieder Noten transponieren und arbeite da mit Capella, vielleicht kannst du dir über die Oberfäche und Funktionen Inspiration holen?

Wenn ich ein zweites Mal auf "Neu" dann verschwinden die ersten vier Register nicht, sondern es kommen 4 weitere hinzu, so dass ich am Ende Instrument 1, 2, 3 und 4 zweimal stehen habe.

Ich bin gespannt wie das Projekt weiter geht! :toll:


----------



## Newcomer2 (8. Jul 2014)

Der Schwerpunkt sol dahin gehen, dass du dir selbst ein Stück komponieren kannst und bei Bedarf dann ja auch noch weitere Instrumente zufügen können sollst ^^

Ja, das mit den weiteren 4 Instrumenten is so ne Sache. Wollte es bei weiterer Bearbeitung so lösen, dass erst noch gewählt werden kann zwischen Neuem Instrument oder Neuem Stück. Ensprechend soll ein zweites TabbedPane erstellt werden. Anschließend kann, wie bei vielen Programmen auch, über das Menü das entsprechende Panel ausgesucht und sichtbar werden, während das/die andere unsichtbar wird.

Natürlich kommen noch 
	
	
	
	





```
Speichern
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
Öffnen
```
 sowie Exportieren als Optionen dazu. Speichern hauptsächlich in Form eines Arrays, damit bei Neustart des Programms, unvollendete Stücke weitergeschrieben werden können 
Und 
	
	
	
	





```
Exportieren
```
 entweder die Noten als Images oder das Lied als mp3 oder dergleichen. Aber darüber mach ich mir später nen Kopf ^^


----------



## Thallius (8. Jul 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob Du das mal unter OSX probiert hast aber ich bekomme da überhaupt nichts auf die Reihe. Der Wählt Noten wahllos aus, zeigt meistens nur zwei der drei Auswahlkästchen. Ausserdem ist das Ganze dermassen klein, dass ich es nur mit Bildschirmzoom benutzen kann.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Newcomer2 (8. Jul 2014)

Hallo Claus,

nein, ich habs nicht auf OSX probiert, da ich es zumindest bis jetzt nur auf meinem Laptop und nem PC probiert und entwickelt hab, und da läufts bestens  Muss dazu vllt sagen, dass beide Windows haben, einmal Windows 7 und beim anderen glaube XP. Könnte also dann daran liegen. 

Schade, dass es dann nicht klappt.


----------



## Newcomer2 (11. Jul 2014)

Hier kommt ein erstes Update 

Es können mehrere Kompositionen parallel geöffnet sein. Dafür gibts die Funktion zwischen den Stücken zu switchen (wie z.B. bei Word und Co.), die wird erst verfügbar, sobald mind. 1 Stück geöffnet ist.

Erst mit Setzen des ersten Tons kann das Stück abgespielt werden.

Direkt nach dem Abspielen eines Stückes wird die Funktion frei, die Komposition als .wav-Datei zu speichern. Mit setzen des nächsten Tons muss dann das Stück erst wieder abgespielt werden, bevor es exportiert werden kann 


Viel Spaß beim probieren ^^

P.s.: Habs immernoch nur auf Windows nur auf meinem Rechner getestet!


----------



## Androbin (11. Jul 2014)

Was ich mir wünschen würde:
- dass man die Noten mit der Maus verschieben kann
- dass man "#" und "b" mit "STRG" und "ALT" anwählen kann, anstatt das immer anklicken zu müssen

PS. was bedeutet "als Bild exportieren" ?


----------



## Newcomer2 (7. Nov 2014)

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich möchte jetzt mal ein kleines  Update präsentieren.
Es hat natürlich mehr Funktionen bekommen  Die erstellten Lieder können als Notenblätter und als .wav exportiert werden. Natürlich kann man auch die Lieder speichern und beim nächsten Mal weiter experimentieren.

Leider hab ich jetzt dabei ein kleines Problem. Wenn ich das Programm in eine .jar-Datei exportiere, kann ich es selbst nicht mehr öffnen. Ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob es bei anderen klappt. Haber aber auch mal ein paar Sekunden komponiert. Hört sich etwas grässlich an ^^ und natürlich hab ich auch mal das entsprechende Notenblatt dabei 
Anhang anzeigen musicmaker.jar

Hoffe ihr könnt es öffnen, oder mir vllt helfen ^^


----------



## taro (7. Nov 2014)

also ... bei mir klappt es nicht ...



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: URI is not hierarchical
> at java.io.File.<init>(Unknown Source)
> at code.Musicmaker.initTextArea(Musicmaker.java:143)
> at code.Musicmaker.<init>(Musicmaker.java:133)
> at code.Musicmaker.main(Musicmaker.java:119)


----------



## Newcomer2 (7. Nov 2014)

Hallo taro,
danke für den Hinweis. Den Fehler hab ich nämlich nicht bekommen.
Nach Abänderung sollte es nun funktionieren 
Werde demnächst noch den Makel mit der Strg und Alt-Taste beheben und weitere grafische Verbesserungen vornehmen.

Anhang anzeigen musicmaker.jar


----------



## Bananabert (12. Nov 2014)

OSX hier :
Sobald ich ein neues Stück hinzufüge, lässt sich keines der Stücke mehr abspielen, bzw. es kommt kein Ton mehr.
Und wenn ich auf Stop drücke, läuft das Stück trotzdem weiter.
Wenn ich strg oder alt drücke springt meine Maus in dem Fenster nach oben Links.

Aber bis dahin. Ist echt super geworden.

Gruß
Bananabert


----------



## Alex2013 (12. Nov 2014)

Hey, ich bin durch Zufall mal auf die Spieleprogrammierung gegangen und habe deinen Thread gesehen. Das Programm habe ich direkt ausprobiert und etwas abgespielt. Echt super! 
Entwickelst du das noch weiter? bzw. würdest du es gut heißen, wenn sich andere Java Programmierer an einer Weiterentwicklung beteiligen würden?


----------



## Alex2013 (13. Nov 2014)

Was für Packages der Java API hast du denn für das Programm verwendet?


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Nov 2014)

Moin

nur mal so nebenbei: ich wäre mit der Bezeichnung "Musicmaker" vorsichtig !!

Schau' mal hier:
MAGIX Music Maker

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Newcomer2 (14. Nov 2014)

Erstmal schonmal danke für die positiven Rückmeldungen ^^

@Klaus: Ich kenne MAGIX Music Maker, hab das sogar selbst aufm Rechner  Deswegen ja auch zusammengeschrieben, und nicht wie da, getrennt  So dürfte es eig. keine Probleme geben, hoff ich.

@Alex2013: So direkt Packages hab ich nicht verwendet, jedenfalls nicht bewusst ^^ Habe nur bei anderen Programmen geschaut, wie das da mit der Ausgabe von Musik gemacht wird, und dann damit gearbeitet bzw. verändert. Und natürlich wird es noch weiter bearbeitet 
Will später noch reelle Instrumente einbauen, d.h. dass es dann nicht mehr so blächern und synthetisch klingt, sondern vllt nach Gitarre und Co. Auch soll natürlich die Grafik und die Steuerung verbessert werden. Hat ja grafisch noch paar Macken  

@Banabert: Dieser Mängel bin ich mir durchaus bewusst, werde sie auch noch ausmerzen. Wollte nur schonmal den derzeitigen Fortschritt vorstellen.
Das mit dem Stoppen hab ich noch nicht weiter verfolgt, sprich, die Option ist noch ohne Wirkung ^^ 
Das mit der Maus liegt am Robot. Du kannst das Programm auch komplett nur mit der Tastatur steuern. Wenn du es mit der Maus steuerst, liegt der Punkt für den Robot noch in der oberen linken Ecke, daher springt die Maus dann immer dahin. 
Das mit dem neuen Stück und abspielen, muss ich wohl nochmal überarbeiten. Grad mal getestet, wirft bei mir nen Fehler aus.

Es ist halt noch nicht perfekt 

Ihr wisst also, es wird noch weitere Updates geben  Aber das wird wohl erstmal wieder nen Weilchen dauern. Ich hoffe, ihr habt Verständnis und könnt erstmal auch mit den Makeln leben ^^


----------



## Newcomer2 (16. Dez 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier kommt ein neues Update ^^
Da in der Hilfe noch nicht alles neue eingetragen ist, hier die grobe Zusammenfassung:
*- ihr könnt nun auch Pausen setzen (umschalten mit '+' und '-')
- beim Setzen einer neuen Note bzw. dem Anwählen der bereits gewählten Note erscheint ein neues Fenster (JDialog), hier könnt ihr alle Einstellungen vornehmen, die notwenig sind
- die Geschwindigkeit kann über die Zahlen '0' bis '9' eingestellt werden. 
- sind mehrere Instrumente vorhanden, werdet ihr darauf hingewiesen, wenn die Spieldauer der einzelnen Instrumente und Panels nicht gleich ist. *

Ich bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich nicht eine JProgressBar mit einbaue, während das Stück generiert wird  kann bei langen Stücken nämlich etwas dauern ^^

 Ansonsten bleibt alles Andere erstmal beim alten ^^
Sprich: ich habe die Option mit dem Abbrechen noch nicht behoben, weiterhin findet noch kein Überschlag auf die nächste Zeile statt, wenn die Noten über das Panel hinaus ragen.

Die Steuerung kann zwar auch mit der Tastattur erfolgen, jedoch hab ich da noch kleinere Probleme, die noch nicht behoben sind. So ware es ratsam am besten nochmal mit einem Klick die Note zu fixieren.
Auch kam mir jetzt das Problem auf, dass der Hilfetext nur erscheint, wenn ich das Hilfemenü als erstes einmal aufrufe. Sonst bleibt das Fenster leer  Versteh ich jedoch nicht, wieso.

Nunja, ansonsten erstmal Viel Spaß 

P.s.: Könnt ja mal mit dem Musikmaker die Textdatei öffnen und abspielen ^^
Damit wünsch ich Euch schonmal frohe Weihnachten


----------

